# Poll: Custom Slingshot of the Month - January



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

​
*Vote for your favorite!*

1. Bunny Buster Natural Fork2126.25%2. Joreg Glove Shot810.00%3. Tex-shooter Neighbor2733.75%4. Smitty Oak810.00%5. Joerg 4x41620.00%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The Nominiees have been named:
http://slingshotforu...-the-month-jan/

Now it is time to vote for your favorites!!

1. Bunny Buster Natural Fork:








2. Joerg Glove Shot:








3. Tex-shooter Neighbor:








4. Smitty Oak:








5. Joerg 4x4:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Lets keep those votes coming!


----------



## TuhonBillMcG (Jan 30, 2010)

AaronC said:


> The Nominiees have been named:
> http://slingshotforu...-the-month-jan/
> 
> Now it is time to vote for your favorites!!
> ...


I vote for Joerg's Gloveshot.

Regards,
Bill McGrath


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This poll will end at 9:30AM CST tomorrow. So vote away!

BTW, if "Tex-shooter Neighbor" wins I will have a vote off between the one above and the other Tex-shooter Neighbor slingshot. Why? I made a mistake. Jules acutally posted the OTHER Tex-shooter Neighbor slingshot. So, we need a vote off if it wins.

Thanks,


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow! Still too close to call...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

And.... the time limit has been reached! Congrats to Bunny Buster!! Please PM me your shirt size and address, and I will send you a SlingshotForum.com T-Shirt!

For the record, the votes at the time of close were:

Bunny Buster Natural Fork (16 votes [30.19%])
 Joreg Glove Shot (5 votes [9.43%])
Tex-shooter Neighbor (15 votes [28.30%])
Smitty Oak (7 votes [13.21%])
 Joerg 4x4 (10 votes [18.87%])
Also, thanks to all who participated in the vote!!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well if i new there was a teashirt for grabs. i will buy some posh wood and make a one for next month, and get all my mates to join the site ha ha, well done the winner and its the one i picked, jeff


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Well if i new there was a teashirt for grabs. i will buy some posh wood and make a one for next month, and get all my mates to join the site ha ha, well done the winner and its the one i picked, jeff


We might have an ever better prize next month!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Congrats to Bunny Buster. JT


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Jtslingshoter said:


> Congrats to Bunny Buster. JT


Ditto!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> Congrats to Bunny Buster. JT


Ditto!








[/quote]
Hi Folks,
I am honored to win the contest. With all the fine custom makers out there, it is truly humbling.
Thanks to all who voted for my natural...It should be arriving in Hawaii at any time now








Tom


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Tom, congrats to a title that is well deserved. Please continue to amaze us with your work!

Jörg


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> ...I am honored to win the contest. With all the fine custom makers out there, it is truly humbling...


Major Congrats, Tom!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Way to go Tom! Your slingshots are great!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good job Tom! Are we ready for Alverton Bud?







Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice fork Tom, congrats!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Flatband said:


> Good job Tom! Are we ready for Alverton Bud?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary
Well, I am getting ready for the Alverton tournament.
I plan on bringing some BB slingshots to help Jay out in raffles and door prizes.
Get your eagle eye sharpened up my friend








Tom


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations On the win! It is great that someone that supports the sport and is a forum member wins. Tex


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Congratulations On the win! It is great that someone that supports the sport and is a forum member wins. Tex


Thanks Bill,
It sure was a close contest








Tom


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

What ever happened to this??? Was it just a "one month" deal?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, why don't you come forth and nominate your champion?

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I forgot all about it! I will start the Feb Poll now.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Well, why don't you come forth and nominate your champion?
> 
> Jörg


I wasn't aware that anyone could.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Jim Harris said:


> Well, why don't you come forth and nominate your champion?
> 
> Jörg


I wasn't aware that anyone could.
[/quote]

I just created the Nomination thread. Nominate away!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Not sure who resurrected this thread from the dead by voting.

Just be aware this is 3 years old and is *NOT THE CURRENT* slingshot of the month for Jan 2014.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Still Hrawk... blast from the past!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

f00by said:


> Still Hrawk... blast from the past!


Oh I totally agree, just don't want people getting confused with the current Slingshot of the Month - January


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> Not sure who resurrected this thread from the dead by voting.
> 
> Just be aware this is 3 years old and is *NOT THE CURRENT* slingshot of the month for Jan 2014.


Oops! I thought it's the current one! My bad! Cheers!


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

But I might not be the only one since I saw this on top of the forum and looking at the vote counts, it changed significantly when it ended.

uke:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...is there a reason why this dinosaur still roams the earth?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...is there a reason why this dinosaur still roams the earth?


OP never closed the poll when it finished. Noob.

So any time someone votes it gets bumped back to the front page.

A clever thing to do would be hide this until the current SOTM is over.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...the rarest sense is common...


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice shooter!! 
As a newbie, i would like to inquire as to how i enter one of my slingshots in the next contest? Or is it a nomination from SSF.com public?


----------

